# Recoding



## coder1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good morning coding world,


after a denial, could you recode and submit with a new cliam for the same date of service. If so how many times could you recode the same date of service.

Any info to back this up will be appreciated...


Thanks


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 17, 2010)

If the codes on your denied claim were indeed incorrect, then absolutely you can submit a corrected claim! If, on the other hand, the codes were correct but the claim was denied anyway, you can't just put different codes on the claim to get it paid.


----------



## kbreynolds (Feb 17, 2010)

Medicare for North Carolina has a reopening phone number you can call and correct the code or add a modifier instead of refiling the claim.  Works much faster.


----------



## mpacheco (Mar 23, 2010)

Recoding a claim just to get is paid is fraud.  That will be under coding to submit a new claim to get it pay.  No is not correct.  The claim should be appealed or written off.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 23, 2010)

You may submit a corrected claim if the documentation supports codes other than what were submitted originally, however the questions that must be addressed now is why was the claim submitted with codes not supported by documentation?  Be very careful about submitting corrected claims you should not have to do this a lot only when what I call a bone head mistake was made in the beginning.  But on a regular basis you are sending up red flags!


----------

